# recommend a co2 diffuser.



## darren636 (28 Dec 2011)

hi all, am currently using an aquaessentials diffuser, it works fine but i need something that will deliver smaller co2 bubbles. err, non ADA thanks.


----------



## MrLarner (29 Dec 2011)

a way i found to creat tiny tiny bubbles was to put my diffuser under a small power head, so the bubbles get sucked into the power head and then gets chopped up even smaller. its working a treat for me at the moment.


----------



## darren636 (29 Dec 2011)

good idea, i have a nano hydor on order...my bubbles are just too big, thinking about the UP ATOMIZER.


----------



## greenink (29 Dec 2011)

bubbles from that are still big. would recommend an AquaMedic 1000 for bubble-less CO2 inline, or a DIY one if you can be bothered. there's a good thread here somewhere on making it.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Dec 2011)

Why does it matter how big the bubbles are?  As long as you're getting the correct co2 level in the tank, bubble size is almost irrelevant.

Sam


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Dec 2011)

I'm using one of these at the moment

http://www.tankscape.co.uk/index.php?ro ... name=G-024

these are the 'proper' UP ones, and seem to last better than others. I have had one running for 3 months without any probs (no broken seals etc etc)


----------



## greenink (29 Dec 2011)

No bubbles at all = clearer water. Just thinks looks better.


----------



## spyder (29 Dec 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Why does it matter how big the bubbles are?  As long as you're getting the correct co2 level in the tank, bubble size is almost irrelevant.
> 
> Sam



I would of thought bigger bubbles dissolve less into the water column and being more buoyant would tend to rise and gas off easier. I had this issue with an internal filter and a glass/ceramic diffuser by the intake. Increase gas, get bigger bubbles that rise too fast and miss the intake rise to surface and pop. I estimated I was wasting about 60% gas.

But back the the question, since using an UP inline I wouldn't want to go back to in tank diffusers. I understand some don't like the mist and go with a reactor but I like it, I can see where it's going and getting to around the tank. Bubbles are fine enough for me with this method.


----------



## darren636 (29 Dec 2011)

the bubbles from my diffuser are too big and hit the surface before being absorbed.  i have the jewel internal and now also my freshly delivered pico powerhead. Will experiment today. Also, i do not have the ability to run an inline diffuser so hoping the new powerhead will help with the dispersal of co2.  thanks guys


----------



## ghostsword (29 Dec 2011)

I got an Atomic diffuser from Orlando, great product but the shipping and customs charges are high.

I have heard that needle wheels are good, maybe use a old filter for it?  


___________________________

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year


----------



## billy boy (29 Dec 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> I'm using one of these at the moment
> 
> http://www.tankscape.co.uk/index.php?ro ... name=G-024
> 
> these are the 'proper' UP ones, and seem to last better than others. I have had one running for 3 months without any probs (no broken seals etc etc)



What like are they to clean?  I was just looking at getting one from that site.

Cheers


----------



## darren636 (29 Dec 2011)

rigged up the pico powerhead directly over the diffuser, lots of much smaller bubbles now. will leave it a day to see if it improves my drop checker colour.


----------



## MrLarner (29 Dec 2011)

so its working ok then?
is it producing tiny little bubbles now?
good thing about doing like this is that the powerhead also blows the bubbles around the tank instead of them just floating upwards to the water surface.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Dec 2011)

Fair enough  in that case I'd go for an inline diffuser, but if you put it on the intake it'll dissolve a lot more co2, as it'll get taken around the filter first.

Sam


----------



## Emyr (29 Dec 2011)

I was also wondering what those UP inline diffusers are like to clean? as normally I would just soak a diffuser in 50/50 bleach to water but the ceramic is inside the plastic on the inline.


----------



## darren636 (29 Dec 2011)

yep. Much better. Lots of smaller bubbles. Only a few large sized ones reaching the surface the pico is tiny but does the job- my fish are only 2 cm fully grown so i cannot use too much flow.


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Dec 2011)

billy boy said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they just need a couple of hours in a weak bleach solution and then a dip in some dechlor. Very easy.


----------



## Emyr (29 Dec 2011)

Just the same as the other diffusers, thats ideal. How much do they reduce your flow rate from the filter out of interest?


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

I use the boyu inline but i wouldnt recommend it


----------



## Emyr (30 Dec 2011)

why wouldnt you recommend it?


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

Bubbles arent fine enough and i just dont think it gives adequate diffusion. I am going to try the up atomiser next i think


----------



## darren636 (31 Dec 2011)

my drop checker is green for the first time!  thanks for all the responses.


----------

